# new pc



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

ok i dnt really know anything about pc parts....just the basic pc stuff

and i havent upgraded my pc since 05 lol

so i think its time

im thinking of building a pc with this parts

idk if theyre compatible with each other or if they are good

im not trying to build an amazing pc, just a ok one to run 2010 games...as long as i can run them a little over low settings im happy with it

tell me if i should switch things out or if this is fine...this are the parts that i can get for sure...if u guys give me other ones might be a bit of a problem 

btw i want it to be low budget too...so that might explain the parts

video card : Sparkle GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 PCI Express (PCIe) Dual DVI Video Card 

mother board: Intel D915PGNL Intel 915P Socket 775 ATX Motherboard w/Audio & LAN 

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU 

ram: OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8004GK

and im not sure about power supplies...any recomendations? cheapest one that will run this pc would be great 

any sort of help would be great ty


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

linderman said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


yea i saw that but im not buying from new egg and the place im getting my parts from doesnt have all the stuff new egg has

so the price wouldnt be the same and i wouldnt be hable to get the same parts as the ones on that post


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that motherboard wont support any decent cpu's

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915pgn/sb/CS-026948.htm


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

linderman said:


> that motherboard wont support any decent cpu's
> 
> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915pgn/sb/CS-026948.htm


what about a 

Intel Desktop Board DG41TY iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel)

or 

Intel Desktop Board DG41MJ iG41 Socket 775 mini-ITX Motherboard w/Gigabit Ethernet, Video, HD Audio (6-channel)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

zxtron said:


> what about a
> 
> Intel Desktop Board DG41TY iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel)
> 
> ...





YES; G41 chipsets support the E6500


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A word of caution about Intel Mobo's. I used to use a lot of them but there dependency has faltered some lately. They are not the rock solid boards of past. Asus & Gigabyte offer the best assurance of quality.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyree said:


> A word of caution about Intel Mobo's. I used to use a lot of them but there dependency has faltered some lately. They are not the rock solid boards of past. Asus & Gigabyte offer the best assurance of quality.


lol i was just about to ask that

what do u guys think of a 

ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel)

would it be fine?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a decent board you won't see the performance of a P45 but it will perform fine at stock clocks.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

what power supply do u guys recommend for this pc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the 9600GT a good Quality 550w Seasonic or Corsair, but at the moment depending on where you buy it the Corsair 650TX after rebate is the same price as the 550VX.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

if i put this pc together....

on what settings could i run a game like crysis, mirror edge


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

E6500/9600GT med to high. with AA off


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

k so ima go with this for now

video card : Sparkle GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 PCI Express (PCIe) Dual DVI Video Card 

mother board: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel)

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU 

ram: OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8004GK

power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

all of this is compatible with each other and should run fine, right?

might look around see if i upgrade the parts a little more...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes all that will work well, check the price and rebate on the Corsair 650TX where ever you buy it may be the same price it seems to change daily any more.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

ok another quick question

if i upgrade my pc later this year or next year...

will that mother board let me do so? or is it very limited to what it is compatible with

and will this pc let me run the type of games that are coming out this year...with really good graphics.dnt care if its on low settings but just wanna run them

like continent of the ninth(c9)...good gfx and really massive game


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Socket 775 is heading for end of life, but that board will take any of the E/Q8xxxx/9xxx CPU's, but don't look for any new high performance chips they will all be i5/i7 chips.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

ok i decided to just get everything from new egg

so heres sort of a new build

idk its compatible....

cpu : Intel Core i3-530 Clarkdale 2.93GHz 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor 

motherboard: ASUS M4A77TD AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

video card: EVGA 01G-P3-N981-TR GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

ram: OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8004GK

psu: CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

idk how to edit my post

but i found a combo for that cpu

Intel Core i3-530 Clarkdale 2.93GHz LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80616I3530 - Retail 

ASUS P7H55-M PRO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Motherboard in post #18 is for a AMD CPU not for a Intel CPU> M4A77TD AM3 AMD.

I have not used that platform yet but most of the raves seem to revolve around the integrated GPU on the CPU and H series motherboard as with all new tech expect some hic ups and extra tweaks needed at first.

The i5/P55 (i5 650/P7P55D) platform is slightly more mature and stable it's also more costly so may be a budget item.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The Motherboard in post #18 is for a AMD CPU not for a Intel CPU> M4A77TD AM3 AMD.
> 
> I have not used that platform yet but most of the raves seem to revolve around the integrated GPU on the CPU and H series motherboard as with all new tech expect some hic ups and extra tweaks needed at first.
> 
> The i5/P55 (i5 650/P7P55D) platform is slightly more mature and stable it's also more costly so may be a budget item.


noob it down for me plz lol

i understood the mb on post 18 is for an amd cpu

but is the Intel Core i3-530 Clarkdale 2.93GHz LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80616I3530 - Retail 

and the 

ASUS P7H55-M PRO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

compatible?

or where u just saying that i should get a i5 650/P7P55D?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the i3 and H55 motherboard is compatible it's just more suited for a Media Center PC then a Gaming PC


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes the i3 and H55 motherboard is compatible it's just more suited for a Media Center PC then a Gaming PC


new egg doesnt really have anything other then i3s or amd cpus...rest cost a lil too much for my budget

guess im going back to the 

mother board: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel)

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU

about a 150 dollars cheaper


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> new egg doesnt really have anything other then i3s or amd cpus...rest cost a lil too much for my budget


Can you explain, by price or ??


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Can you explain, by price or ??


well so far this is how much the pc is...

video card: EVGA 01G-P3-N981-TR GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card = $139.99

ram: OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8004GK = $89.99

psu: CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply = $94.99


and if i went with this cpu and mb....from geeks.com

mother board: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel) = $64.94

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU = $81.69


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

i found this combo in new egg....idk if the i5 is like the i3, good for media

Intel Core i5-650 Clarkdale 3.2GHz LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80616I5650 - Retail 
ASUS P7H55-M PRO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Combo Price: $281.98

thats like double the price of the other cpu and mb from geeks.com

and i also found this other combo

1. 
EVGA 512-P3-N987-TR GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Retail 
show details 

2. 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80580Q8300 - Retail 

Combo Price: $239.98


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

k i really need this new pc

so i guess ima just go with this

i can always replace the cpu and mb l8r

since these two are really cheap and should run the gams i want...

ima order it tomorrow

video card: EVGA 01G-P3-N981-TR GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card = $139.99

ram: OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8004GK = $89.99

psu: CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply = $94.99

mother board: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel) = $64.94

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU = $81.69


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That will work.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

i just got one more question before i buy this....

does that mail in rebate for new egg work? or is too much hassle

because the

CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail

is $94.99 but it has a 10 dollar mail in rebate so its ($84.99 after $10.00 Mail-In Rebate Card)

but the 

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail

is $99.99 and has a 20 dollar mail in rebate so its ($79.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card )

thats 5 dollars less for 100 wats more = good deal if the mail in rebate works


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Um if your processor supports a 1066mhz fsb, then you should get 1066mhz ram, instead of your 800mhz ram.

The max bus speed on your motherboard is 1333mhz ddr2.
So you will get better performance if you get ddr2 1066mhz ram.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

crucial09 said:


> Um if your processor supports a 1066mhz fsb, then you should get 1066mhz ram, instead of your 800mhz ram.
> 
> The max bus speed on your motherboard is 1333mhz ddr2.
> So you will get better performance if you get ddr2 1066mhz ram.


hmmm i didnt know that o.o

OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK - Retail

($70.99 after $30.00 Mail-In Rebate Card 

or

OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2F10664GK - Retail

($89.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card )


i dnt really see a difference between this two other then the model

other then one being almost 20 dollars more expensive then the other


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

crucial09 said:


> Um if your processor supports a 1066mhz fsb, then you should get 1066mhz ram, instead of your 800mhz ram.
> 
> The max bus speed on your motherboard is 1333mhz ddr2.
> So you will get better performance if you get ddr2 1066mhz ram.




thats not really accurate unless you are overclocking AND plan on hitting cpu FSB numbers above 425 MHz (425 x 2 for the double data rata of dual channe memory means your ram will be running at 850mhz 

many OC'ers have taken DDR2-800 all the way to 900mhz; but I consider that thin ice myself

if you want to overclock beyond 425mhz on the CPU host frequency then you will need and want 1066mhz memory

otherwise the memory will NOT have an auto select speed to run the ram at 1066mhz .......above 800mhz is done only thru overclocking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

zxtron said:


> hmmm i didnt know that o.o
> 
> OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK - Retail
> 
> ...



check the memory specs to see which model can take the most voltage! thats the better pair to buy! 1.8volts is default for most motherboards but often times you will need to increase to 1.9 or 2.0 volts if the memory allows you and you want to overclock ?



the Corsair rebates are good however two things:

A) the rebate comes as a credit card type thing for the amount of rebate

B) it can take as long as 12weeks to get it >>>>>big deal


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

linderman said:


> check the memory specs to see which model can take the most voltage! thats the better pair to buy! 1.8volts is default for most motherboards but often times you will need to increase to 1.9 or 2.0 volts if the memory allows you and you want to overclock ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok the rebate doesnt seem that bad...guess ill get the 650tx

and i think i will oc...

about the voltage on the ram

OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK = ($70.99 after $30.00 Mail-In Rebate Card )

Quick SpecsBrand	OCZ
Capacity	4GB (2 x 2GB)
Cas Latency	5
Heat Spreader	Yes
Recommend Use	High Performance or Gaming Memory
Series	Platinum
Speed	DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
Timing	5-5-5-18
Type	240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Voltage	2.1V - 2.2V

OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2F10664GK = $89.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card 

Quick SpecsBrand	OCZ
Type	240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Multi-channel Kit	Dual Channel Kit
Speed	DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
Capacity	4GB (2 x 2GB)
Timing	6-7-7-20
Cas Latency	7
Heat Spreader	Yes
Voltage	2.0V
Recommend Use	High Performance or Gaming Memory


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd use the Platinum sticks.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wasnt aware it would not have the auto select speed.

But if he wishes to overclock later to keep is system up to speed as new faster technology comes out, or if he wishes to overclock right away there is now a choice=]

And if the ram rated to 1066mhz isnt much more then the 800mhz ram then why not get the extra incase.=]


also those platimum sticks listed above are better because the timings are lower on them.
So they will produce more memory operations per second(MOPS) and thus be faster.
It won't be a noticeable difference I wouldn't say though, but it will be a bit faster.


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

ok so final build

video card: EVGA 01G-P3-N981-TR GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card = $139.99

ram: OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK = ($70.99 after $30.00 Mail-In Rebate Card )

psu: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail ($79.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card )

mother board: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM iG41 Socket 775 mATX Motherboard w/Video, HD Audio (6-channel) = $64.94

cpu: Intel Pentium E6500 2.93GHz / 1066MHz 
/ 2MB Socket 775 Dual-Core CPU = $81.69


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

crucial09 said:


> I wasnt aware it would not have the auto select speed.
> 
> But if he wishes to overclock later to keep is system up to speed as new faster technology comes out, or if he wishes to overclock right away there is now a choice=]
> 
> ...




all of your observations and suggestions are right on ! ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

zxtron said:


> ok so final build
> 
> video card: EVGA 01G-P3-N981-TR GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card = $139.99
> 
> ...




looks all in order to me :wave:


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

linderman said:


> all of your observations and suggestions are right on ! ray:


Thanks Linderman. Learned most of that stuff from this website! ray:


----------



## zxtron (Feb 2, 2010)

ty for all the info guys....

this forum is teh shiz lol


----------

